# Review comments



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2003)

Most of the time comments to reviews are okay, but every now and then there seems to be a rude one like found here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/revi...ive&reviewer=d20+Magazine+Rack&product=Green1

It's not the worst offender, but accusing reviewers of "kissing up" seems a little out of line.  

Perhaps we could get some guideklines for what's appripriate in the comments section or something like that?


----------



## Kaiyosama (Jun 17, 2003)

I think Crothian might be on to something.  Statements like that just make people want ot not give out personal oppinions (read: reviews) at all.  And please don't forget that oppinions vary.

If you find a review you disagree with, don't take it into account.  You don't have to attack the writer.  Besides, if the review is biased, then it will probobly show when you look at other reviews (as the comment pointed out).

I can't speak for everyone, but usually when I see something that doesn't seem right, I check it out.  I also give people enough credit to check such irregularities out as well, insead of post a personal / corporate attack in response to the irregularity.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 18, 2003)

This issue comes up every two or three months and 9 times out of 10 it's directed at my site/staff reviews and usually from a very small handful of specific individuals who have issues with how reviews are scored because it doesn't agree with their preconceived notions.

The review in question was posted to my site on May 27th and has had 454 reads and zero comments. It was cross-posted to EN World in the evening on June 17th and was immediately criticized. Everyone is certainly entitled to their opinion and may agree or disagree with a review. However, I do think that a certain level of professionalism and courtesy should be expected in all comments. The fact that the review in question has had so many reads on its home site and no comments would likely indicate that either people agree with the review, have no opinion with the review, or disagree and do not wish to comment. But yet on this site, if a review is scored in a manner that is judged wrong (whether it is giving FFE a good score or Monte's stuff a bad score) by certain parties, you can almost bet that character assassination will commence.

Unfortunately, it tends to happen more often than not from what I've seen here. I agree that there should be something inserted into the FAQ and I think the moderators should police it more effectively, deleting any posts or even reviews that cross the line into personal or corporate attacks.

Just my .02 worth...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks, Steve.  I do agree that it does seem that people here sdeem to get offended by reviews, and I just don't get that at all.  

So, any chance of getting a policy change here at EN World?  Anyone know how that is done?


----------



## Psion (Jun 19, 2003)

Hmmm. This sort of thing annoys me.

Sam, is there any way the moderators can get the power to edit or delete comments?


----------



## KDLadage (Jun 19, 2003)

I would like to add to the chorus of "please let the moderators edit/delete comments" as well as add a couple of other things that I feel would be helpful:
 *e-mail notification*: when I write a review, and someone comments on it -- I (persoanlly) would like to get notified that I have received a comment on the review. Often times I have no idea that someone has asked a question in the review that I might be able to answer. Especially if it is a review that I wrote a long time ago. This also applies to the fact that many of my early reviews were, well, lacking any real "meat" as it were. I do believe that a good many of them were deleted. I also suspect that a comment was added telling me to add some meat or the review would be deleted. However, I was unaware of the fact that I needed to add some more information. I suspect this because of a few I discovered like this prior to deletion and corrected.
 *coding the review and comments*: is it possible to get the reviews and the comments to use the same hypertext markup standard? Although it would be nice, I am not expecting the reviews and comments to use the same codes as the message boards... but having them uniform would be great.
Thanks for listening/reading.


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 19, 2003)

ok...

a) moderator edit/delete comments
yep, not to hard, think I can manage that.

b) email notification
mmn, requires a bit more thought but shouldn't be too hard

c) html markup
I take it you are refering to specifically url, which I have used in other places so shouldn't be too hard to port over to this.

no timescales as I'm in the middle of applying for a new job atm


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 19, 2003)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *.
> 
> no timescales as I'm in the middle of applying for a new job atm  *




Good luck!


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I do agree that it does seem that people here sdeem to get offended by reviews, and I just don't get that at all





Well, it happens a lot at RPG Net, too.  

Gamers are fairly opinionated people...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 21, 2003)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Well, it happens a lot at RPG Net, too.
> ...




Which is perfectly fine, it just botherms me when they are rude about it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 22, 2003)

I would love a "Subscribe to this review" option for email notification.

Even better, I would love to have a "Subscribe to this Product" option so I can get an update anytime a product receives a review-- cool for players AND publishers.

Steve, I don't think you can really make anything of the number of reads at d20 Mag Rack vs. the number of comments posted there. I enjoy reading the reviews on your site, but since you cross post nearly all of them here, I'd just as soon come back here to make any comments. I already have an account here and comments posted here are more likely to start an engaging discussion.


Wulf


----------

